# Firewall, ports blocked



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi,

I am having problems in allowing a certain port accessible from the internet. 
It's not as easy as i would think, i mean, i know how to port forward, but this setup i have seems to be slightly complicated.

I'm running Server 2003 on a virtual computer (Parallels on my Mac to be precise).

Now, I have an ADSL router (192.168.0.1) and a wireless access point (192.168.1.1).
My Mac is connected wirelessly, thus having an address of 192.168.1.x. The Virtual Server also has the same kind of IP (192.168.1.x).

The Wireless Access Point is linked to my standard wired router, this receiving my internet connection.

I have opened the port up on my Wireless Access Point, but this is not working, as the internet is channelled through the Wired router, and being blocked there!

I would open the port up on the Wired router, but it will tell me i am entering an illegal IP address, as it's on a different subnet!

Would anybody know how to get around this and be able to access this particular port from the internet?

Any comments will be greatly appreciated!

Thank you and God bless.

-Christian


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

The best option would be to turn off dhcp on the Wireless Access Point. This will basically make the Wireless Access Point into a switch and all the computer should receive ip addresses from the wireless router.

Afterwards, add the firewall exclusion on the wireless router and ensure that the server has static ip address.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Ahh, that makes much more sense!
I will give that a try now!

Thank you


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well,
I have tested this by creating a 2nd website on IIS and provided this 'test' site with port 81.
I have tried to access this externally using my IP:81 but this is not loading.
Am i missing something?


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

you should also check the w2k3 software firewall as well. You will need to open port 81 for all networks to be available on the internet.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

the firewall on the server is disabled anyway


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Just to confirm that the IP of the wireless access point, the virtual server and the mac are all now on th 192.168.0.x subnet?


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Try running the command "netstat -an" from the command prompt and verifying that the server is listening on port 81 with the correct IP address. If the computer is not listening on port 81, the IIS web service is either malfunctioning or not setup correctly.


----------

